# st teresa



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning Florida friends. I live in Gulf Shores and generally fish Mobile Bay. My wife has rented us a beach house for the first week in May in St Teresa, Florida. I'll be taking the flats boat and was wondering if any members have fished that area. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Bill


----------



## strut zone (May 9, 2008)

one of my favorite places to fish, you'll love it there some of the best red fishing and trout fishing in this area i make the 4 hr pull from milton no fishing pressure on them like around here good luck and enjoy yourself there is a ramp on 98 there too :thumbup:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Watch your tides! the tide change over there is alot bigger than over here.


----------



## Jobu (Mar 6, 2012)

*St Theresa*

Alot of people moor their boats right out in front of St Theresa, so once you've launched, you might be able to do the same. There is a really good launch in Lanark (just west) and Leonard's Landing, not quite so nice, is on 98 just east of St Theresa. There are also launches over on Alligator Point. Trout, Redfish and maybe some Spanish Mackerel should be biting then. Alligator Harbor, Turkey Point Shoal, Turkey Point near the FSU Marine Lab, and the flats in Lanark are all good places to fish. Dog Island Reef is a little ways out, but doable in a flats boat and is also a great place to fish. You might also want to try the oyster bars at the mouth of the Ocklocknee River. It's only a few miles east. Put in at Mashes Sands ramp (take a right off 98 as soon as you cross the river). Good luck.


----------

